# New (to me) Stanza



## russde (Apr 28, 2007)

Just picked up a '91 with 218k on it for $220.
Needless to say it needs work. There were three missing exhaust manifold bolts/studs and the valve cover gasket leaks more than the Exon Valdez.
I pulled the valve cover today and found this:









Two of the rocker arm bolt holes are stripped as well. I'm debating whether I should helicoil them or just go to the junkyard and pick up a head.
Are the heads from the truck KA24E's the same as the Stanza's?

My distributor is also leaking, I assume there is an O ring at the 'base' (it's sideways), are these available at autozoned, etc?

Since I'm digging into the motor, is there a way to tell if the timing chain guides have been/or need replacing?

Thanks for any help,

Russ


----------



## OniS14 (Apr 27, 2007)

wont the distrbuter be different? i dont think the head from a truck will work..just find another stanza head


----------

